# Grip Strength



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

Lets not kid ourselves, I have the hugest and strongest skeletal muscular system in the world. But I do need to build up my *Grip strength...any ideas????



Edit: I posted the wrong topic......I want to build up my grip not my forearms.......my grip is far behind in power
*


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

I always plan to do a couple of sets on back day after bi's. I rarley do though!

I sit with my legs parrallel to the ground, rest the back of forearms on my thighs (palms up) and curl a barbell with my wrists!


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 26, 2006)

I never do anything specific for my forearms (probably should), but heavy deads and rows seem to do mine ok. I did find this read over at Rugged though.

http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=13&a=3


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Lets not kid ourselves, I have the hugest and strongest skeletal muscular system in the world. But I do need to build up my forearm strength...
> Any ideas how or what to put into my workouts....and on what days would be a great help.
> 
> I was thinking of just working them on my shrug day....after my sets are done I was going to just put on a crap load of weight and just try to hold on as long as possible......might do 3-4 sets of this???


Take up bowling. Gripping the ball will help strengthen your grip and increase you forearm size. *Important to learn to bowl with both hands or one will be stronger then the other*


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Take up bowling. Gripping the ball will help strengthen your grip and increase you forearm size. *Important to learn to bowl with both hands or one will be stronger then the other*


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 26, 2006)

i hang from pull up bar with weight for 3 sets of 30sec than i do farmers walks holla at yo boy 1


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Lets not kid ourselves, I have the hugest and strongest skeletal muscular system in the world. But I do need to build up my forearm strength...
> Any ideas how or what to put into my workouts....and on what days would be a great help.
> 
> I was thinking of just working them on my shrug day....after my sets are done I was going to just put on a crap load of weight and just try to hold on as long as possible......might do 3-4 sets of this???



im not sure what you are trying to accomplish here.....
are you looking for grip strength? (it seems that way from the hold you plan on doing on your shrugs) if so, that is probably the best way to go... you cant really get more direct than a lift like that

if you are looking for forearm strength, try dropping the weight even more and with the bar behind your back do wrist curls (palms facing behind)
i remember in high school all the pitchers on the baseball team would go at this a couple times a week. hands down the best forearm exercise due to the motion.... some people do it seated with a BB in front of them, palms up, but when you are fully contracted the weight is suspended enough to make it easier
behind the back prevents that and keeps all the weight contantly against your forearms.... actually gets harder the higher you go


----------



## garethhe (Jan 26, 2006)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> if you are looking for forearm strength, try dropping the weight even more and with the bar behind your back do wrist curls (palms facing behind)
> i remember in high school all the pitchers on the baseball team would go at this a couple times a week. hands down the best forearm exercise due to the motion.... some people do it seated with a BB in front of them, palms up, but when you are fully contracted the weight is suspended enough to make it easier
> behind the back prevents that and keeps all the weight contantly against your forearms.... actually gets harder the higher you go



i've never heard of that one before, but sounds like a good idea


----------



## Nate K (Jan 26, 2006)

I think maximum grip strength is very much dependent on genetics.......On this popular aptitude test I took maximum grip strenght was tested was this fancy grip measurment tool....it supposedly correlates with how good you would be at a strenuous job....but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 26, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> I think maximum grip strength is very much dependent on genetics.......On this popular aptitude test I took maximum grip strenght was tested was this fancy grip measurment tool....it supposedly correlates with how good you would be at a strenuous job....but I'm not so sure about that.


Good Shit.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 26, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> I think maximum grip strength is very much dependent on genetics.......On this popular aptitude test I took maximum grip strenght was tested was this fancy grip measurment tool....it supposedly correlates with how good you would be at a strenuous job....but I'm not so sure about that.


Like all things, it's somewhat dependent on genetics, but largely a trained skill.

Farmers walks, gorilla hangs, timed lifts, sandbag work, barrel work, log work, thick bar work, pinch gripping, one- and two-finger lifts, vertical bar lifts, one-arm deadlifts, etc. are all going to have a profound impact on your grip strength. This is directed more towards others who see this, but make sure you go into grip work very, very slowly. It's important to let the underlying tissues (tendons/ligaments) buil in strength so you don't hurt yourself. It's very easy to strain yourself doing heavy farmers walks and one- and two-finger lifts.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes.....but I think highest amount of force you can make with your grip is not very trainable....more dependent on genetics. I could be wrong but this is just my current opinion. Naturally big strongmen or powerlifters are naturally going to have a strong max. grip.  
I do agree that you can very much train the endurace of your grip and wrist flextion strength.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2006)

*Good stuff*



			
				Pedigree said:
			
		

> I never do anything specific for my forearms (probably should), but heavy deads and rows seem to do mine ok. I did find this read over at Rugged though.
> 
> http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=13&a=3


 

Pinch Grip 

Like the strap hold, the pinch grip will help strengthen the thumb, which is often the weak link. It can be done with two plates held flat side out, or with a pinch grip block and a loading pin or weight stack. A pinch grip block doesn't have to be anything fancy; a block of wood 1-2 inches in width with a hook or eyelet screwed in will work just fine. Better yet, make several blocks of different widths.


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Pinch Grip
> 
> Like the strap hold, the pinch grip will help strengthen the thumb, which is often the weak link. It can be done with two plates held flat side out, or with a pinch grip block and a loading pin or weight stack. A pinch grip block doesn't have to be anything fancy; a block of wood 1-2 inches in width with a hook or eyelet screwed in will work just fine. Better yet, make several blocks of different widths.


His post/link was great
Right now I can do that ( in the pic) with 2, 45lb plates and hold on for 20-30 seconds......would like to be able to hold on for 2 minutes or more.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2006)

*This is my favorite.*

Wrist Roller 

You may have done (or still do) these with the arms held out and in front of you. Stop! This is a forearm exercise, not a test of shoulder endurance. If you're interested in training your forearms hard, do it the right way. Straddle two benches or boxes and let your arms hang straight down as shown. Use heavy weight, and do lower repetitions. Be sure to roll it up with the wrist extensors and the wrist flexors (some call this "forward" and backward"). Rollers of various diameters can be used. Pictured is a roller I made from PVC pipe.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 26, 2006)

YES....I only seem to see people who do this with their arms out.
FOREARMS GET Freaking HARD from these.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Lets not kid ourselves, I have the hugest and strongest skeletal muscular system in the world. But I do need to build up my *Grip strength...any ideas????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOu need to be grabing something thicker than your penis.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Lets not kid ourselves, I have the hugest and strongest skeletal muscular system in the world. But I do need to build up my *Grip strength...any ideas????*
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: I posted the wrong topic......I want to build up my grip not my forearms.......my grip is far behind in power*


 
I have this one routine that really does the job. But before I share it I must warn you. Your little peepee will look like a bike handle grip when the program is done...


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I have this one routine that really does the job. But before I share it I must warn you. Your little peepee will look like a bike handle grip when the program is done...


Ok Mr I haver bigger forearms than Sergio in his prime








Loser


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

Dude you really are a fuckin idiot did you know that? That measurement is with my forearms flexed in a bent position you dip shit... I have very, no great, forearms... It's possible they could be bigger than Sergios. God only knows. Even if they could why in the hell would I want to be that damn big?  I don't...


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Wrist Roller
> 
> You may have done (or still do) these with the arms held out and in front of you. Stop! This is a forearm exercise, not a test of shoulder endurance. If you're interested in training your forearms hard, do it the right way. Straddle two benches or boxes and let your arms hang straight down as shown. Use heavy weight, and do lower repetitions. Be sure to roll it up with the wrist extensors and the wrist flexors (some call this "forward" and backward"). Rollers of various diameters can be used. Pictured is a roller I made from PVC pipe.



You can do the exercise arms out but do it with ur arms over a preacher curl station to hold ur arms up....I love this exercise.  Also, reverse camber curls are pretty good for forearms and my MMA instructor actually does towel pullups!!!  Throws a towel over the pullup bar and does pull ups.  Never done em but he swears they smoke ur forearms.


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Dude you really are a fuckin idiot did you know that? That measurement is with my forearms flexed in a bent position you dip shit... I have very, no great, forearms... It's possible they could be bigger than Sergios. God only knows. Even if they could why in the hell would I want to be that damn big?  I don't...


So you don't know how to measure......big surprise troll


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Wrist Roller
> 
> You may have done (or still do) these with the arms held out and in front of you. Stop! This is a forearm exercise, not a test of shoulder endurance. If you're interested in training your forearms hard, do it the right way. Straddle two benches or boxes and let your arms hang straight down as shown. Use heavy weight, and do lower repetitions. Be sure to roll it up with the wrist extensors and the wrist flexors (some call this "forward" and backward"). Rollers of various diameters can be used. Pictured is a roller I made from PVC pipe.


 
GREAT EXERCISE Min0 lee! I had been training forearms for maybe a year or so and before I turned 17 my forearms measured 16 3/4". That's flexed bent...  I had some freaky muscle goin on. I did the wrist roller twice a week. I did a single giant set of fours sets with my wrist facing the ground and four sets facing up. Ooooooouch... Talk about insane pumps!

 All I do now for forearms(I train them because of softball) is once a week do three supersets of hammer curls and barbell wrist curls. They're growing again. But they still aren't as freaky as when I was 16...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

The usage of thicker or softer hand holds is great.  A thick bar, a bar wrapped in a towel, towel pullups (I like these a lot), etc.  This is all great for supporting girp. Then there's crushing grip, which is greatly aided by things like COC grippers, heavy static holds, etc.  Then there's pinch grip; plate pinches are good, the gator smash, etc.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 27, 2006)

I know I should work forearms but don't.  I let the rest of my training take care of it and there good size as they are. Not saying they couldn't be bigger. I do notice that if I take a overhand grip with anything over 400 lbs, I start to lose my grip and then usually have to use wrist straps. 

Tough


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 27, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Yes.....but I think highest amount of force you can make with your grip is not very trainable....more dependent on genetics. I could be wrong but this is just my current opinion. Naturally big strongmen or powerlifters are naturally going to have a strong max. grip.
> I do agree that you can very much train the endurace of your grip and wrist flextion strength.



I would think that, since the forearms are muscles like everything else, they can be trained for strength like everything else. I started farmers walks with maybe 40-60 pounds in each hand and now I'm doing 100 pounds in each hand. It didn't happen without the training.

Of course powerlifters and strongmen are going to have a strong grip. They train it. Holding hundreds and hundreds of pounds in the form of a deadlift, a boulder, a barrel or other weight isn't something that can really be done without some kind of training. Have you ever actually given forearm-strengthening exercises a valiant effort? You may surprise yourself with what you can accomplish.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I would think that, since the forearms are muscles like everything else, they can be trained for strength like everything else. I started farmers walks with maybe 40-60 pounds in each hand and now I'm doing 100 pounds in each hand. It didn't happen without the training.
> 
> Of course powerlifters and strongmen are going to have a strong grip. They train it. Holding hundreds and hundreds of pounds in the form of a deadlift, a boulder, a barrel or other weight isn't something that can really be done without some kind of training. Have you ever actually given forearm-strengthening exercises a valiant effort? You may surprise yourself with what you can accomplish.



Agreed.  There is a reason strongmen have a strong grip.  Because they train it with thick bars, they grab boulders, they lift sandbags.  All of these things help develop a monstrous grip.  Take your average bodybuilder.  The closest he comes to developing a good grip is barbell rows or maybe deadlifts if he is in the know.  Even then, he's probably using straps.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 27, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I would think that, since the forearms are muscles like everything else, they can be trained for strength like everything else. I started farmers walks with maybe 40-60 pounds in each hand and now I'm doing 100 pounds in each hand. It didn't happen without the training.
> 
> Of course powerlifters and strongmen are going to have a strong grip. They train it. Holding hundreds and hundreds of pounds in the form of a deadlift, a boulder, a barrel or other weight isn't something that can really be done without some kind of training. Have you ever actually given forearm-strengthening exercises a valiant effort? You may surprise yourself with what you can accomplish.




Your misunderstanding me........I do train forearms every week.......I was just saying that maybe *The maxium amount of force you make with one quick squeeze is not very trainable*   Maybe it is very trainable...I dun know.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Your misunderstanding me........I do train forearms every week.......I was just saying that maybe *The maxium amount of force you make with one quick squeeze is not very trainable*   Maybe it is very trainable...I dun know.



Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 27, 2006)

well I'm not going to. I have enough to train and have no plans on competing in a strong man contest. My forearms do everything I want the to.


----------



## squanto (Jan 27, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Your misunderstanding me........I do train forearms every week.......I was just saying that maybe *The maxium amount of force you make with one quick squeeze is not very trainable*   Maybe it is very trainable...I dun know.



that's just another form of strength..... could you grip the same amount of weight when you were 12? well then that form of strength improved.


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 27, 2006)

+1  The pinch grip works great.

Try doing them with light plates and thumb and one finger at a time after going heavy....humble pie.

Try hanging from a pullup bar for progressivly longer periods of time.....then try for one handed hangs.


A lot of free climbers train with these rock rings, they can pinch off steal!


----------



## Nate K (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't it be?



I'm wrong.....it's just that if you read earlier I mentioned some expensive aptitude test that I took where they measured max grip strenght with this tool.....it supposedly correlated with something besides muscle strength. 
I guess the fools didn't take *training* as a variable.


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 28, 2006)

thick bar deadlifts,pinchgrip,grippers,wrist roller,one of my favorites is take a softball put an eyebolt thru it attach a loading pin it and pinch grip it or make two and do farmer walks with it.


----------



## MyK (Jan 28, 2006)

bulldogge said:
			
		

> thick bar deadlifts,pinchgrip,grippers,wrist roller,one of my favorites is* take a softball put an eyebolt thru it attach a loading pin it and pinch grip it or make two and do farmer walks *with it.



thats hardcore!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

I sometimes do one arm barbell suitcase holds.  Load up a barbell on pins in the rack (so you don't have to deadlift it from the floor) and stand sideways beside it.  Grab it with one hand and do a a side bend to pick it up.  Hold it for time and then switch hands.

single arm BB curls are good.

COC grippers are always good.

Soak a bath towel and then try and wring it out completly dry as fast as you can and then do it again.

Throw the bath towel over a pullup bar in to even ends and grab one end with one hand and the other end with the other hand and do pull ups.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

I like the BB suitcase holds idea.  I'm going to have to try that one.  I think I'll try it today.


----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 4, 2006)

bulldogge said:


> thick bar deadlifts,pinchgrip,grippers,wrist roller,one of my favorites is take a softball put an eyebolt thru it attach a loading pin it and pinch grip it or make two and do farmer walks with it.



What else do you do for grip strength?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 4, 2006)

kenwood said:


>



What does that mean?  I'm new here, cut me a break...


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Hes ragging on you for bringing up old threads. Its ok, not a big deal. Kenwood is young and quick to act like a fool at times. Dont worry about it. Welcome to IM.


----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hes ragging on you for bringing up old threads. Its ok, not a big deal. Kenwood is young and quick to act like a fool at times. Dont worry about it. Welcome to IM.



I thought that maybe I would find a thread that I wanted to comment on already instead of starting a new one.  And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

Sybersnott said:


> I thought that maybe I would find a thread that I wanted to comment on already instead of starting a new one.  And thanks for the welcome!



I see you're interested in grip training.  You should check out ironmind.com if you are looking to buy some products to help you in the regard.  Dieselcrew.com is another good site regarding grip training.  They have a lot of articles and videos detailing cool exercises you can do to increase grip strength.

Some of my favorite grip exercises:
Towel chinups
Three finger chinups
Static holds
Plate pinches
Farmer's walks (With towels works great too)
One armed gorilla hangs
Suitcase deadlifts


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 5, 2006)

About grip strength being genetic...there is some truth to that....I for one have itty bitty hands...I think this holds me back.  

But my grip strength has come a VERY long way since I actually started caring about it.


----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I see you're interested in grip training.  You should check out ironmind.com if you are looking to buy some products to help you in the regard.  Dieselcrew.com is another good site regarding grip training.  They have a lot of articles and videos detailing cool exercises you can do to increase grip strength.



You don't know who I am, do you?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I see you're interested in grip training.  You should check out ironmind.com if you are looking to buy some products to help you in the regard.  Dieselcrew.com is another good site regarding grip training.  They have a lot of articles and videos detailing cool exercises you can do to increase grip strength.
> 
> Some of my favorite grip exercises:
> Towel chinups
> ...



I tried doing these and they were too hard.  I felt like I was going to break them off, I only tried like 4-5.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> About grip strength being genetic...there is some truth to that....I for one have itty bitty hands...I think this holds me back.
> 
> But my grip strength has come a VERY long way since I actually started caring about it.



I have the same problem with little hands. I had horrible grip strength just 4 or 5 months ago. But since I have dropped the straps and it has done wonders. I do most of my deads without straps now. Which is a huge improvement. I used to use the straps with only 225lbs on deads. Now I can dead around 350 with no straps, but whenever i get up around 400 I got to use them. I will work up to none at all though.


----------



## Above Existence (Oct 5, 2006)

I LOVE grip strength training.  I have to greatly hold back some of my grip when I shake somebody's hand.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

Sybersnott said:


> You don't know who I am, do you?



I think I know, now that you mention it.  Will you confirm if I get it right?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I think I know, now that you mention it.  Will you confirm if I get it right?



no crap..i knew it was prolyl someone that got banned when he started bumping old threads. thats why i  put    ...   and when he came on here with only 5posts and started saying crap about me lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> no crap..i knew it was prolyl someone that got banned when he started bumping old threads. thats why i  put    ...   and when he came on here with only 5posts and started saying crap about me lol.



I don't think he was banned.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 6, 2006)

I haven't read all of this, so forgive me if it's been noted.

One of the things I do for "grip strength"... Buy two of those double strength hand exercise 'thingies' - you know, the handles and spring. Duct tape two of them together. I can do 19 reps w/ my right hand, about 10 w/my left?

It probably doesn't do a lot for you, but it impresses the hell out of people. I've seen barrel-chested 250lb. tough guys that can squeeze it together for 1Rep. More of a beer-drinking party trick.


----------

